# Gotta love cabinet guys



## plumber tim (Jul 4, 2013)

The cabinet guy broke the bow vent piping in the ceiling when he set his cabinet.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

plumber tim said:


> The cabinet guy broke the bow vent piping in the ceiling when he set his cabinet.


What's bow vent? How did they break it?


----------



## plumber tim (Jul 4, 2013)

love2surf927 said:


> What's bow vent? How did they break it?


Some areas of the country they call it a loop vent. He dropped the cabinet on the 1 1/2" riser.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Foam core!!


----------



## plumber tim (Jul 4, 2013)

MTDUNN said:


> Foam core!!


Yes sir.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

plumber tim said:


> Some areas of the country they call it a loop vent. He dropped the cabinet on the 1 1/2" riser.


Yep loop vent here makes sense now!


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

You all must be referring to an island vent!


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

CaberTosser said:


> You all must be referring to an island vent!


Yep


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

plumber tim said:


> The cabinet guy broke the bow vent piping in the ceiling when he set his cabinet.


 Shud use AAV and ...


----------



## plumber tim (Jul 4, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Shud use AAV and ...


Not allowed here in Mass.


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Leave it. It will vent perfectly now.


----------



## Bigwrenchjosh (Aug 22, 2011)

This brings up a good question. What does every one do in a situation like this? Back charge? Back charge hard?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Not hard. Fair. Or maybe not at all. And point out he owes u one. That way the day you break a cabinet or scratch a top he won't charge u!!! Atleast around here that's how we do it. Smaller town and u always we bump into them again. Screw them now they will screw u worse later


----------



## TerryO (Oct 12, 2012)

Bigwrenchjosh said:


> This brings up a good question. What does every one do in a situation like this? Back charge? Back charge hard?


Naw, remember what goes around comes around.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

how much money and labor is that couple of 90's and couplings going to cost you next time you scratch a counter top .


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Looked at a job the other day where the cabinet guy asked me how I wanted to handle a cabinet replacement. I said I'd cut the water and waste lines a couple inches about the top of the toe kick for him if he'd just be careful with the stubs. Now, if he breaks something, he knows I may back charge. Unless they really mangle things I probably won't (even if they break a line or two).


----------



## matkg (Mar 3, 2013)

When we have to do an island vent if there's no knee wall available we leave both stubs about 6 inches above the floor and let them set the cabinet over it then we finish it


----------



## plumber tim (Jul 4, 2013)

matkg said:


> When we have to do an island vent if there's no knee wall available we leave both stubs about 6 inches above the floor and let them set the cabinet over it then we finish it


That is the same way that we do and the way it was done when the cabinet guy broke the drain.


----------



## Phaedrus (Apr 23, 2013)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Not hard. Fair. Or maybe not at all. And point out he owes u one. That way the day you break a cabinet or scratch a top he won't charge u!!! Atleast around here that's how we do it. Smaller town and u always we bump into them again. Screw them now they will screw u worse later


That's stupid. You'll loose money if you don't charge them. I'd hit them hard


----------



## mightypipe (Dec 22, 2012)

Phaedrus said:


> That's stupid. You'll loose money if you don't charge them. I'd hit them hard


Me too!


----------

